# Egg Collection



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

We live in guernsey and are in our first cycle.  Does anyone have any advice about when we should plan to go over to uk.  We both work shifts.  E/Cc is booked in for week commencing 27th sept but no one can say for sure when it will be until the weekend before.  How can we book anything.  This 
is so hard to organise and is putting our stress levels up to the roof.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Silver1!

First good luck with your treatment - I will have everything crossed for you!                 

I can't offer you any advice, but we have a Guernsey/Jersey section of the forum, perhaps you could post there and I am sure someone will be able to help you. Here is the link - CLICK HERE

Sue


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thankyou. Its great to get a message. dont feel so alone.x


----------

